
Lovefield, a relational database for web apps, works cross-browser - tosh
https://github.com/google/lovefield
======
n0us
I used this for a while and while it's a neat idea it was slow and had
HORRENDOUS error reporting. It was impossible to tell what had gone wrong and
basically there are like 10 numeric error codes that pop up associated with a
link to a page that gives you scant information about the error that cannot
easily be used for debugging.

~~~
marknadal
Might want to try (disclaimer: mine)
[https://github.com/amark/gun](https://github.com/amark/gun) then, it is a
cross-browser graph database (that supports relational/table based data) and
has live streaming updates like Firebase. Plus, a SQL query engine is in the
works for it too. And it currently does 15M+ ops/sec so it won't be slow.

I've made quite a bit of effort to make error reporting as intuitive as
possible, but admittedly this always needs to be improved. But the community
is pretty active and always around to help if there are problems. :)

------
Numberwang
Isnt this just something google threw out there some years ago that no one
picked up on?

~~~
j1436go
I'm using it in production and are very happy with it.

~~~
Numberwang
Cool, not saying it is bad, just that it didn't catch on.

------
bikamonki
Dexie.js (a wrapper for IndexDB) just stopped working on all browsers running
on iOS 10.3.1 (apparently a webkit bug).

Lesson: always test _cross-browser_ before commiting to a js library

~~~
GrinningFool
Seems like the lesson should be extended to something like:

Always test cross-browser before commiting to a js library, after you have
committed to it, and on every browser or js library update.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Yes. But it also seems like the browser based model continues to be flaw. One
application (i.e., browser) makes a single update and EVERYONE downstream now
needs to retest? And Perhaps significantly refactor?

This is a MAJOR UX violation. If you were going to by a car and you were told
that's how it works you'd never buy that make/model. We keep getting by on the
ignorance of end-user. That's not a positive.

I'm not sure what the details of the answer is. But I do know that accepting
the status quo is no longer acceptable. The first step to solving a problem is
to admit you have one. Step 2 is to make sure you identify the right problem.

We have a problem, yes?

------
itcmcgrath
One thing I like about Lovefield is the ease of choosing a storage layer:
lf.schema.DataStoreType.FIREBASE

You can use it with in-memory (no persistence, .MEMORY), IndexDB (local
persistence, .INDEX_DB), or Firebase Realtime Database (cloud persistence,
.FIREBASE).

------
alttab
I like databases that don't require you run a specific browser for it to work,
but what do I know?

I thought we got over "you must run this browser to have the app work" stuff
when we all got off IE6.

I understand the use case is to store the data locally, and I'm sure it has
its use cases, but they are probably limited.

~~~
lojack
> I thought we got over "you must run this browser to have the app work" stuff
> when we all got off IE6.

Assumption is flawed -- we haven't all gotten off IE6, it's use has simply
dropped significantly. It's a simple case of diminishing returns, and it will
never cease to exist, even with the rise of evergreen browsers. There's also a
big difference between supported browsers and explicitly mandating certain
browsers.

That said, IE10+ is somewhat limiting, but some people may be completely fine
with that limitation. For about 90% of the apps I personally work on, IE10+ is
perfectly acceptable.

------
mzarate06
Previous discussion from Sept 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10197672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10197672)

I'm sure there's been updates since then, just linking for reference.

------
tyingq
Curious about the name. Love Field is the smaller airport in Dallas, Texas,
but guessing not related? Just love database fields maybe?

~~~
robbrown451
It must be named for the airport, which I always associate with the Kennedy
assassination but it has a long history aside from that.

~~~
larrydag
Are Southwest Airlines involved in this db devel?

